# Tactical backpacks on sale



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Found this on Facebook. Up to 65% off untill they are gone. I have no affiliation to this product or web site.

https://tacticaldealshop.com/collec...poststuffed1&utm_content=DTsinglepoststuffed1


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

Not a bad deal for any backpack, BUT, it was never $114 to begin with, that's the exact same "3 day assault pack" that has been selling for 10 bucks for 100 on Alibaba for years now. 

They are like herpes. Apparently somewhere in china there is a factory churning those babies out 24/7.


----------

